# Question about Stretch marks



## Wojtek (13 Feb 2010)

First off, I tried using the search function for Stretch marks, fat scars and similar words and nothing came up.

*Question:*
Will I be denied to join the army (any trade) if I have stretch marks on my body? I'm a 24 year old male. I know it's common for females to have it that's why I'm asking.

*Why I have it:*
The reason I have them (in the back hip area) is because I have NEVER been to a gym in my life but loved playing sports and when I joined a computer College program (2 years) I've been sitting on my ass working and studying hard. During that time I had very little physical events. So I pretty much packed a lot of fat into my body pretty fast.
During the week when I graduated. I went to a gym and started working out a lot. Today I run my 5km every day and work out 5 days a week for 1-3 hours. 
Just for clarification, I'm not fat and I consider myself to be in good shape.

Last question, is there a weight limit to join? I've read some people on this forums stating that they had to lose few pounds before they join without any explanation as to why.

Reason why I'm asking is because I am 6"3, and my weight is at 230lbs. I'm not fat, and I can run 5km, 2.4kn in 11:40min. 

Thanks in advance if I get a response from a medical staff, and if not oh well...

- Mat


----------



## medicineman (13 Feb 2010)

In and of themselves, they aren't a medical disqualifier.  There are some conditions, however, that lead to them because of rapid weight gain that would be disqualifiers.  

Cheers.

MM


----------



## SeanNewman (26 Feb 2010)

6'3" 230 is well within the arcs of normal.  On the bigger end, but not disgusting by any means.

It's when you see the people who are 5'3" 230 wearing a uniform that you want to choke out recruiters.

You should be fine, especially if you are fit.  Even if you were "fat", if you could still do the job you'd be fine.


----------



## MedTechStudent (28 Mar 2010)

I have a buddy in who is 5'6, 180lbs.  Its not all muscle and he has a little bit of a gut on him, that being said he runs 6km in 23 min so I can't really give him a hard time (cause I can't catch him).  The BMI sliding scale is not very useful in my opinion, it does not take into account what *kind* of weight the person is carrying.  According to the Body Mass Index, a *lot* of people I know and work with are "overweight" but that doesn't mean they aren't in great shape.

Its not about how you look its what you can do, some of the weakest runners I know are 120lb shredded guys.  They have been lean like that their entire lives and have never *had* to do cardio to keep the weight off.  Harder you work at it the better your ability will be, always.

Keep working hard and you'll do fine, good luck.

Kyle


----------



## Redeye (28 Mar 2010)

Guy in my old unit while we were out in Alberta on ex last summer produced for us his drivers license, the pic on which was taken when he weighed well north of 300 lbs.  He decided he wanted to be a solider and dropped over 150 lbs through hard work - but the picture reminds him.  If you're fit now you're good to go.



			
				Wojtek said:
			
		

> First off, I tried using the search function for Stretch marks, fat scars and similar words and nothing came up.
> 
> *Question:*
> Will I be denied to join the army (any trade) if I have stretch marks on my body? I'm a 24 year old male. I know it's common for females to have it that's why I'm asking.
> ...


----------



## TN2IC (28 Mar 2010)

I got stretch marks all over my former big gut and my arms.. but I got no problems getting in. Just keep up to work out routine, your doing great. Remember what you eat will have a big impact on your outcome.

I peak at 290 lbs at one time while in the PRes. But now I have smarten up *a lot*, still got a tad to shave off, but I'm happy where I'm at now. Always room for improvement.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Major_Malfunction (9 Apr 2010)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I got stretch marks all over my former big gut and my arms.. but I got no problems getting in. Just keep up to work out routine, your doing great. Remember what you eat will have a big impact on your outcome.
> 
> I peak at 290 lbs at one time while in the PRes. But now I have smarten up *a lot*, still got a tad to shave off, but I'm happy where I'm at now. Always room for improvement.
> 
> ...




There are just WAY too many of us who have stories like this. Stretchmarks are nothing. Yeah, they're ugly, but who cares? i'm not qualified to tell you what the CF docs might say... but I'd find it pretty tough to think you'd be excluded cuz of a bunch of red lines on your body. Hell, i'm covered in them and I made it.


----------



## medicineman (9 Apr 2010)

Major_Malfunction said:
			
		

> i'm not qualified to tell you what the CF docs might say...



Which is why I commented in the first response.

MM


----------



## Major_Malfunction (9 Apr 2010)

I have some weight lifting buddies that still claim stretch marks are "badges of honor"  you earned every one of them!

Then I slowly put my head down and remind them of what a fatass i used to be... I earned them alright... at MacDonalds!


----------

